# Scary Moments



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Husband (Steve) & I have been staying at a lovely apartment in Ontinyent for the past 2 weeks in order for us to view properties and decide if this is the area we would acyually like to live in. We have been to see 11 properties with 3 agents (Orange Blossom never got back to us about some properties we would have liked to see).
We felt at home in the 4th house, but nevertheless we went to see another 3 a couple of days later, but never felt anything for them, then on Tuesday this week we went to see another 3 houses. Omg we both fell in love with the 1st one, the next 2 were not what we wanted to see and over budget. 
The next day we went back to our first love and both agreed that we preferred the other one. We had an appointment with a abagado on Wednesday morning, signed power or attorney to her, then this morning we went back to see the house, spent quite a while there, measuring things, working out where furniture will go etc and then went to open a non residents account at Sabadell. We have to pay a 3000euro holding deposit next Thursday until catastral is sorted then pay a 10% deposit until we pay the final balance. Luckily we will not be paying any agents fees, the seller is paying them. 
Early next year we could be the owners of a little 3-4 bed house with a bit of land and a lovely 8x4 swimming pool and a large car port and separate garage.
Scary, exciting times ahead ????


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Scary Moments? Hardly! Exciting times is right.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Very well done Sandra. Congrats and best wishes with your new home and adventure


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck! I hope it all goes smoothly for you. We are also in the process of buying.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Your turn soon rabbitcat and hope everything goes smoothly for you Navas


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome to owning your house in Spain

We bought two and a half years ago and do not regret it for one moment


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Congratulations. Keep us posted


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great news Sandra , the start of an exciting journey , we were in Ontinyent today ;-) I hope all goes well ;-)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SandraP said:


> Husband (Steve) & I have been staying at a lovely apartment in Ontinyent for the past 2 weeks in order for us to view properties and decide if this is the area we would acyually like to live in. We have been to see 11 properties with 3 agents (Orange Blossom never got back to us about some properties we would have liked to see).
> We felt at home in the 4th house, but nevertheless we went to see another 3 a couple of days later, but never felt anything for them, then on Tuesday this week we went to see another 3 houses. Omg we both fell in love with the 1st one, the next 2 were not what we wanted to see and over budget.
> The next day we went back to our first love and both agreed that we preferred the other one. We had an appointment with a abagado on Wednesday morning, signed power or attorney to her, then this morning we went back to see the house, spent quite a while there, measuring things, working out where furniture will go etc and then went to open a non residents account at Sabadell. We have to pay a 3000euro holding deposit next Thursday until catastral is sorted then pay a 10% deposit until we pay the final balance. Luckily we will not be paying any agents fees, the seller is paying them.
> Early next year we could be the owners of a little 3-4 bed house with a bit of land and a lovely 8x4 swimming pool and a large car port and separate garage.
> Scary, exciting times ahead ????


Hope everything works out for you and that your search is over. Exciting and scary at the same time seems like a good description to me!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

SandraP said:


> Early next year we could be the owners of a little 3-4 bed house with a bit of land and a lovely 8x4 swimming pool and a large car port and separate garage.
> Scary, exciting times ahead ????


Yes, I remember starting the process and then double checking all the details, pictures and notes. Good luck and I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We decided and started paying for ours in 2007 (completed paying in 2008) and moved in 8 years ago come November 3rd. We have never regretted it one bit.

Good luck and hope that everything goes well with your transaction and that you get to enjoy your new life as much as we enjoy ours.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

To be honest I am excited, he said he is scared, but if you don't take a chance in life you end up doing nothing. 
Abagado has just emailed us, there are no debts on the house, it just needs the deeds updating for the 2nd floor, she has emailed us the nota simple, shame we can't read it, but I trust her as Snikpoh recommended her and mrs snikpoh translated for us. I cannot sing the praises of this lovely couple enough, they have given us some excellent advice both on the forum & in person


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SandraP said:


> I cannot sing the praises of this lovely couple enough, they have given us some excellent advice both on the forum & in person


That's lovely 
Meanwhile... ab*o*gado/a - just so that you know


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry, unlike Rabitcat I am only 1% fluent in Spanish ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't worry Sandra you will soon pick it up now you have roots in Spain. Meanwhile if you need any lingo help give me a shout.

Using my skills I can help you with this abagado Pesky refers to. 

I believe it's pronounced Abbey Ga Do -and is a milky dessert made with lemon, coconut and sheeps milk. It's very popular across Northern Spain and was a favourite dinner time treat of the late Spanish dictator Mussolini.

Need any more translations or insight just ask.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Every house where love abides
And friendship is a guest,
Is surely home, and home sweet home
For there the heart can rest.

~Henry Van ****


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

I hear you have an exciting new home
New shops and new acquaintances
A new neighbourhood and new schools
Unfolding into a wonderful experience.

Good Luck in your New Home


----------

